# Trini Reyes Vs. RASCC $$ no object..



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Which shall i get..


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

I voted for the RASCC. I absolutely love those buggers.

I am not very fond of the Reyes, but I am definitely in a small minority there - bit of a mystery really. I've smoked most of a cab, and probably half a dozen from other cabs, and they just don't do it for me. Most of the people who's opinions I respect very highly love them, so i think I'm just an anomaly with these. Just one of those things.

Chances are you'll be very happy with either.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

RcktS4 said:


> I voted for the RASCC. I absolutely love those buggers.
> 
> I am not very fond of the Reyes, but I am definitely in a small minority there - bit of a mystery really. I've smoked most of a cab, and probably half a dozen from other cabs, and they just don't do it for me. Most of the people who's opinions I respect very highly love them, so i think I'm just an anomaly with these. Just one of those things.
> 
> Chances are you'll be very happy with either.


I have never had a bad RASCC, but can't say the same for the Reyes. :2


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

RcktS4 said:


> I voted for the RASCC. I absolutely love those buggers.
> Chances are you'll be very happy with either.


I've never had the Reyes, but I wouldn't be able to pass on the RASCC. :w

:ms NCRM


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Trinidad Reyes for sure. the Ramone is to small for me and kinda of a boring smoke. Just my opinion.which really has no weight whatsoever. Just thought I'd post this to try to catch up to Illum.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

mike32312 said:


> Trinidad Reyes for sure. the Ramone is to small for me and kinda of a boring smoke. Just my opinion.which really has no weight whatsoever. Just thought I'd post this to try to catch up to Illum.


The Reyes is smaller than the RASCC. (40 RG vs 42)


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

IMHO no contest! RASCCs are f-ing nice...


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

zemekone said:


> IMHO no contest! RASCCs are f-ing nice...


:tpd: :w


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

Siglo I's  

_____
rm


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Get both..I love the RASCC but had a Reyes the other night and it was very good as well.. I say get both for an easy decision..Specially if $$'s no object. I know you got it.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Rock Star said:


> Get both..I love the RASCC but had a Reyes the other night and it was very good as well.. I say get both for an easy decision..Specially if $$'s no object. I know you got it.


Okay, I may have been misunderstood that "money is no object" if it truly wasn't I would not be asking the question.. In the contex of it.. I know the Reyes are more than the RASCC but that dosn't matter.. I did think of getting both. Yah you know I am just rollin in it.. :r


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

RASCC, hands down one of the best TPCs, besides the Parti Short. Not much of a Reyes fan, had a few that were medicore at best. For the money I'd get 2 boxes of RASCC, one to age the other to smoke.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

If you modified the question to which should I get first - I might have some thoughts - but the reality is - you are going to buy both anyway:w 

Just pick one and order it - in about 2 weeks - you'll order the next one.

So, (instead of saying who cares - because I'm in that kind of mood today - I
just say) It doesn't matter all that much :r 

have fun with the decision.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Roger Miller" said:


> Siglo I's
> 
> _____
> rm


:tpd: - the only thing that costs more than RASCC/Monte #5 that I would buy in this size. Very tasty, worth the premium to me.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

depends on what you want in your cigar?

can't go wrong with either.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

If $$$$ is no object buy both and some cohiba sigIs


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

And just to add to the confusion, pick up some SC El Principes while you're at it!

:r the perla/minuto range is full of good cigars...


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

RASCC are the #1 'short' out of them all. Party shorts are #2 IMO


----------



## The Master (Dec 26, 2004)

My favorite by far is the Reyes. They have a rich coffee like flavor that is indicative of the Trinidad line. They are my new favorite tres petite.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Those little RASCCals would be my first choice.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I pulled one of my Reyes out couple nights ago. This thing was OFF let me tell you. bleah.. To make a long story short I ordered the RASCC..

Thanks Guys.. I still have one more Reyes left but it will be a long time before I smoke it.


----------



## OFT (Mar 19, 2006)

RcktS4 said:


> .........pick up some SC El Principes while you're at it!


I second that recommendation.


----------



## Bayern (Feb 2, 2006)

Andyman said:


> I pulled one of my Reyes out couple nights ago. This thing was OFF let me tell you. bleah.. To make a long story short I ordered the RASCC..
> 
> Thanks Guys.. I still have one more Reyes left but it will be a long time before I smoke it.


Since reading earlier posts I conducted a little test (living in Germany I went to my local cigar shop and bought 4 of each). Hands down winner RASCC clear winner. 2 of the Reyes had draw problems. I've nerver had that proplem with cigars in the PC or smaller formats.


----------



## cohibaguy (Feb 22, 2006)

I don't know the Reyes but I love the RASCC. Great strong little pals  I prefer them t the Siglo I for example.

cohibaguy


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Bayern said:


> Since reading earlier posts I conducted a little test (living in Germany I went to my local cigar shop and bought 4 of each). Hands down winner RASCC clear winner. 2 of the Reyes had draw problems. I've nerver had that proplem with cigars in the PC or smaller formats.


Wow.. doing research for the Poll: I am impressed..


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

Andyman said:


> Wow.. doing research for the Poll: I am impressed..


:r ill second that!

for me its TTT. solid unique flavor. to me there full but not heavy- like a full bodied smoke id have in the morning :2

the RASCC is great too though cant denie that


----------

